# Picking up a Female Golden this Sat.



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

shame on them! (the people who gave him away) thank god there are people like you!:artydude:agree::artydude:dblthumb2:You_Rock_


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Kerribear's golden kids,
can't wait to see pictures
she will be in good hands
thanks for rescueing her
you are wonderful


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is definitely coming to the right place.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here are 2 pic;s that were emailed to me of Rummy!
She is soo sweet looking! 
Get her tomorrow! 
Can't wait to meet her!
She is in need of a Good Grroming!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's beautiful!!!!! Will you be keeping her or fostering her?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> She's beautiful!!!!! Will you be keeping her or fostering her?


Fostering for now but you never know! If our dogs seem to accept her warmingly into the pack she MAY have a forever home here!
I have soo many people on a list so hopefully we can place her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and at least these people did the right thing and contacted you instead of dumping her at a shelter. It is nice to hear that you have a waiting lists for the goldens. wish more places were like that.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bless your good heart kerribear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rummy*

Rummy is absolutely beautiful!!!

What a doll!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good looking doggie. She is going to be hard to fall in love with (NOT).


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well, we got her today! She is pretty nerotic to say the least, typical for a 1 yr old Golden who lived in a back yard with no attention, but she is good with all the dogs and they are good with her. 
Funny thing...she does not know what to do on wood flooring...but she figured out how to get around it...she'll jump from the tile floor onto the couch then the chair and then back onto the tile floor to get to the back door...
She will need some work on social skills, she is a jumper, climber and mouther...so off to work we go on this lil girl...
I'll update with pic's & more later...


----------

